# Market Survey for Gender Differences in the NBA/WNBA



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could help me here. I'm doing a paper in my Gender and Economics class and I'm trying to put together a survey. Could you answer some questions and either PM me, email me ([email protected]) or post them on here?

1. Are there any rules differences between the NBA and WNBA?

2. What are reasons that you like/dislike the WNBA and NBA?

3. What are reasons that you have heard other people say why they like the NBA over the WNBA?

4. What are reasons that you think the NBA has a higher deman than the WNBA that aren't based on tastes and preferences. (Reasons that I see include PPG averages, less fan loyalty, and more)

5. Are there any other reasons that you can think of that the average attendance is much higher in the NBA at a higher price, salaries in the WNBA are much lower than the NBA, the PPG for a WNBA scorer/team is much lower than that of an NBA player/team?

6. Are there any places that you know of where I can find data on the WNBA? Practically any numbers will help me out, but I'm particularly looking for profits, revenues, and pay averages.

Thanks in advance


----------

